# weekend 2/9 & 10



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Hi, everybody. Didn't get much done last weekend - superbowl and everything. Plus, I had a really sick dog who threw up everywhere. I'm still dealing with the carpet. The the furnace "blew up" and black smoke everywhere. Oh, well. But I'm really excited! I'm getting my new furnace in a couple of weeks! Yeah!! No more black oily soot all over every surface. Then when I clean, it will stay clean at least more than a day! (I'm sure my health will improve as well)

This weekend it's all about the greenhouse. It's a mess and it has to get done this weekend since I start production next weekend.

So what are your goals for this weekend?


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

I actually got a little done in the greenhouse yesterday. Still a long way to go, but I can see progress. I'm going out to feed, throw the laundry in to wash, then out to the greenhouse again.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

I'm done for the day. I wormed and deloused goats, and trimmed feet, moved hay to the goat shed, did laundry, and got about half of the greenhouse cleaned out. Not nearly as much as I needed, but it's dark and cold and I'm tired. Gonna go feed and then take a shower. I think it will be lights out early tonight.

Hope you all got a lot done on your projects!!


----------

